# Del Verde?



## ignatz13 (May 14, 2013)

Hi...I just found this site and am seeking some info about a riding mower I bought. It really needs the deck replaced as it is dented and torn...and the mandrels have been mounted on a steel plate that has been welded on to fit. The decal on the side says 'Del Verde' and it has a B&S 18.5 HP Twin II, the deck is 42". I cannot find any other identification on it. Googling Del Verde didn't help either.

Hopefully, someone may know something about the Del Verde brand or if I can replace the deck with another 42" deck without having to modify anything. Other than the deck problems, it runs great.


----------



## ignatz13 (May 14, 2013)

Added some pics...


----------



## ignatz13 (May 14, 2013)

Just some additional info, I just searched for DelVerde instead of Del Verde and found two expired ads for a DelVerde ride on mower...both in the United Kingdom.


----------

